# Thank you for the dragon



## linguist786

I want to say "Thank you for the dragon" in Mandarin.

Thank you - xiè xiè
Dragon - lóng

How do you form the sentence?


----------



## bestjames

Do you mean for the dragon he gave you?
I think you can say it like this:
谢谢你的龙 (xiè xiè ni de lóng).


----------



## Jerry Chan

谢谢你的龙... sounds weird.

What's the dragon? A toy? A sculpture?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

"謝謝那條你給我的龍"可以嗎?
xie xie na tiao ni gei wo de long


----------



## BODYholic

Jerry Chan said:


> 谢谢你的龙... sounds weird.



Hahaha ... I think we speak the same Mandarin.

- If it is a gift, say "谢谢你送的龙".
- If the "dragon" is a living thing and somehow it helped you, you may tell the dragon owner "谢谢你的龙 (它帮了我很大的忙)". ^_^"


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> "謝謝那條你給我的龍"可以嗎?
> xie xie na tiao ni gei wo de long



Yes, it works but it's a tad lengthy and unrefined because of "那條".


----------



## Kevin70s

谢谢你送我的那条龙 might be better than 谢谢那条你送我的龙.


----------



## bestjames

Jerry Chan said:


> 谢谢你的龙... sounds weird.


 
Does it? I always say "谢谢你的花/玩具/礼物" when I mean "Thank you for the flower/toy/gift", because I think there's no need to say "送" since the meaning is pretty clear here. Anyway, I agree with BODYholic because we're not sure what the dragon really is in this sentence.


----------



## Kevin70s

Whether it sounds wierd or not really depends on the context. I guess the reason that Jerry feels that way is because of the one-syllable word "龙", which is a somehow overly simplified replacement of "玩具龙”,“那条玻璃做的龙”, or whatever gives more details about what it really is. It also has something to the pronuniciation of 龙, which doesn't work well with the previous sound "的" to ensure clear and crisp pronunication because the both syllables seem to merg into each other. Does this make sense?


----------



## Jerry Chan

Thanks Kevin.
Yes, that's what I thought.
Besides, 龍 is not a living creature (I guess), so usually we expect something more, e.g. 金龍, 龍雕...


----------



## linguist786

Wow, so many replies. The dragon is referring to a present (toy).


----------



## BODYholic

linguist786 said:


> Wow, so many replies. The dragon is referring to a present (toy).



We typically use this format 谢谢你的xx for things that are intangible.
E.g.
谢谢你的厚爱
谢谢你的关心
谢谢你的好意


----------

